# Fencing is the gayest Olympic sport



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2012)

I think EVERYONE knows why you are obsessed with all things gay.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 1, 2012)

Naw, Mens Freestyle C*cksucking claims that title.


----------



## Cowman (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sure them vs you, they'd fuck your ass up for sure.


----------



## eots (Aug 1, 2012)

seems more like a deadly fighting art to me...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0CSrUrfA98]Kendo vs Fencing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 1, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?



i think you're a closet case.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> I think EVERYONE knows why you are obsessed with all things gay.



Homo.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Naw, Mens Freestyle C*cksucking claims that title.




Probably homo.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> I'm sure them vs you, they'd fuck your ass up for sure.



Unquestionably homo.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

eots said:


> seems more like a deadly fighting art to me...
> 
> Kendo vs Fencing - YouTube



Bicurious.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

del said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?
> ...



Mullet wearing bush pushing dyke.


----------



## Cowman (Aug 1, 2012)

Not even gays are as obsessed about gay sex as you are.


----------



## del (Aug 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Not even gays are as obsessed about gay sex as you are.



have you met the warbler?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I think EVERYONE knows why you are obsessed with all things gay.
> ...





Yeah, EVERYONE knows what you are, Closet_Case. Just accept yourself and stop making such an issue of it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 1, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Naw, Mens Freestyle C*cksucking claims that title.
> ...


At the 2008 Olympics, this one guy was blowing through the competition but unfortunately choked in the Gold Medal round.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?



Here's an idea.....grab a couple of real Foils,sabres or Epee's and leave the mask at home.
Then go and challenge one these guys/girls to a little competition.

While I will agree it is a pussified version of the real thing(for obvious reasons),they get credit for it being a killing sport.

I will say I haven't watched any fencing. But if they act as gay as most Olympic athlete's seem to,I wouldnt be surprised if I came to the same conclusion myself.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 2, 2012)

obviously you have never fenced....


badminton?    you find fencing gayer than badminton?

what kinda cum bucket are you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 2, 2012)

I spent about 2 years at NY Kendo Club got as far as 2 Kyu. The teacher called me up for a demonstration of the importance of Ki (he was 4 Dan at that point). We squared off, I thought I was doing OK, next thing I know, I feel the wall of the place moved up to my back. Um how the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?
> ...



You are changing the sport.....drastically.  Swimming in a pool of sharks is deadly.  Swimming in a pool of men wearing Pinocchio speedos is über gay.  See the difference?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> obviously you have never fenced....
> 
> 
> badminton?    you find fencing gayer than badminton?
> ...



Yes.  Fencing is more homo than badminton.....but not by much.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > obviously you have never fenced....
> ...



Spoken by someone who has never picked up an epee.


----------



## del (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > obviously you have never fenced....
> ...



^

gayer than truman capote's love child


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

So here is the list of most homo Olympic sports, starting with the most homo:

1.  Fencing.   Obviously.
2.  Synchronized diving
3.  Badminton
4.  Swimming
5.  Soccer
6.  Wrestling.   It's judo for homos.
7.  Water polo.  Should probably be higher on the list.
8.  Beach Volleyball.
9.  Trampoline


Most of the other sports are either not all that homo (Cycling, gymnastics), not homo at all (weightlifting, boxing), or are nothing more than an attempt to keep minorities busy (you can guess which one).


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Anytime two men puton leather masks and face shields and take turn stabbing at one another with swords, while someone judges the " performance" while shouting out the gayest words in the gayest of all languages, it's a spectacle of poofterism.   Fact.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> So here is the list of most homo Olympic sports, starting with the most homo:
> 
> 1.  Fencing.   Obviously.
> 2.  Synchronized diving
> ...




Do you have a TV there in the closet so you can watch - shaking and perspiring - all these events, miss?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > So here is the list of most homo Olympic sports, starting with the most homo:
> ...



Fuck no, lady.  The Olympics, as I have been clear about, truly sucks.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

No surprise that you are obsessed with sucking, Closet_Case.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No surprise that you are obsessed with sucking, Closet_Case.



You are a real sweetheart, unkatare.  If it was not for my devotion to my wife I would engage you in a little naughty chat.  I guarantee I would make your tits light up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise that you are obsessed with sucking, Closet_Case.
> ...



Says the guy who thinks male gymnast are so manly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Since when has "swimming in a pool of sharks" been an Olympic event?
And since when has saying"uber" been anything but gay?

If your going to knock "gay" sports(and I support your right and the necessity to do so)
at least do it in a less gay way.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise that you are obsessed with sucking, Closet_Case.
> ...




Do you think anyone will be surprised that you are coming out now, Closet_Case? Take your business elsewhere, miss.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 2, 2012)

Is "synchronized diving" really an Olympic sport or is that from The Onion?


----------



## Ariux (Aug 2, 2012)

Speedwalking is the queest spot in the Olympics.  Here's an illustration:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvpKouRTCx0]Snickers Speedwalker Ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Speedwalking is the queest spot in the Olympics.  Here's an illustration:
> 
> Snickers Speedwalker Ad - YouTube


Speed walking is an incredibly gay sport, but I am not sure it is an Olympic sport.

Iam really surprised at the overt gayness of those that disagree with mew, like unkatare.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is "synchronized diving" really an Olympic sport or is that from The Onion?



No, its really an Olympic sport.  Just ask unkatare.  That bush pushing dyke follows it like a soap opera.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Closet_Case is still struggling with his identity issues and is a very confused little piece of shit.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Speedwalking is the queest spot in the Olympics.  Here's an illustration:
> ...



Yep, Speedwalking is an Olympic sport.

London 2012 Olympic Games: Race Walk - visitlondon.com


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 2, 2012)

eots said:


> seems more like a deadly fighting art to me...
> 
> Kendo vs Fencing - YouTube


 
Wow.

Reminds me of something...what is it...hmmmm...

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6sj89xgnl4]Star Wars - Luke I am your father - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 2, 2012)

But I have to go with the classic most gay...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJAEzQoEP98]Stunning display from Yan Han! - Innsbruck 2012 Men&#39;s Figure Skating - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?






I think that after one of the thirteen year old girls in my fencing club had gotten done whipping your ass all over the floor you would drag your sorry ass back home and whine for a few days.

If you fenced anybody bigger you wouldn't be able to get back home


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

eots said:


> seems more like a deadly fighting art to me...
> 
> Kendo vs Fencing - YouTube






Historically, Samurai almost allways lost in duels against Portuguese rapier weilding soldiers.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 2, 2012)

It's hard to fence in a dress, I imagine.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > seems more like a deadly fighting art to me...
> ...




What duels?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> It's hard to fence in a dress, I imagine.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL. What the hell is that little art project?


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 2, 2012)

I have no idea, I was just looking for an example of samurai armour/dress and that one looked the most like the fencer in the dress thing.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm giving you a hard time. It is not a dress.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 2, 2012)

"Robe"


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> But I have to go with the classic most gay...
> 
> Stunning display from Yan Han! - Innsbruck 2012 Men's Figure Skating - YouTube



Figure skating is quite definitely the most homo of all Olympic sports, but I was limiting my list to summer Olympics.  Even watching figure skating can make someone gay.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?
> ...



Dream on.  And what is an adult doing organizing a group for thirteen year old bushpushers?   You are one sick fuck.

And yes.  There are more than a few bushpushers that can beat up men.  But it's easy to tell them from a mile away.  The mulletudinous plumage, the aggressive stance, the tattoos and combat boots, the muscle shirts.... Many, if not most of them look like muscular joe dirts, and they are hideously frightening.  The thought of a whole Teenage club of them is frightening.   But not because they carry a shitty, flexible little sword.  If they start carrying claymores, get back to me.  But fencing........ Is as gay as gay gets.  Hell, the greatest fencer in history is agador Spartacus.   That should say it all.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "Robe"




Not even that. What you are thinking about are wide trousers. However, these would seldom be worn into battle.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Even watching figure skating can make someone gay.





Is that what happened to you?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "Robe"
> ...



Wide trousers HAHAHAHAHAHA

Do you also refer to your cutoff short shorts as your high pants?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Even watching figure skating can make someone gay.
> ...





Absolutely not.   Normal people feel a natural revulsion almost immediately upon witnessing figure skating, or fencing for that matter.   Just think of the reaction you and your mulleted girlfriend get when you are out in public.  It's immediate, and it's intense.  I actually know very little about the homo sports.   And my ignorance Is purposeful


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







There were many duels in the Portuguese trading enclaves.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> And yes.  There are more than a few bushpushers that can beat up men.  But it's easy to tell them from a mile away.  The mulletudinous plumage, the aggressive stance, the tattoos and combat boots, the muscle shirts.... Many, if not most of them look like muscular joe dirts, and they are hideously frightening.  The thought of a whole Teenage club of them is frightening.   .






What a fucking pussy you are.


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...







Oh, you're not a man.  Men actually do things, you're just a little wee internet troll.  Who also happens to be as fruity as a fruitcake so chin up sweetpea, you'll find your hunka hunka burnin love soon!  

They're ALLWAYS looking for catchers!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Documented? Link?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...





So you've always known you were gay, even before watching figure skating? Ok.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Goddamn. If anyone doubts the gayness of fencing, just look at the references to homo samurais and Portuguese lesbian rapiests that this topic has engendered.   YOU ARE ALL GAY


----------



## Peach (Aug 2, 2012)

A SPORT cannot have a sexual orientation!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...





I'm glad your ignorance makes you so happy, even 'gay' one might say.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > And yes.  There are more than a few bushpushers that can beat up men.  But it's easy to tell them from a mile away.  The mulletudinous plumage, the aggressive stance, the tattoos and combat boots, the muscle shirts.... Many, if not most of them look like muscular joe dirts, and they are hideously frightening.  The thought of a whole Teenage club of them is frightening.   .
> ...



When a size 16 tattooed dyke like yourself starts talking about fucking pussies, I do start to worry.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Hey.  You are the one organizing activities for 13year old lesbians to play with your sword.   You sound like a father's nightmare.


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






Well documented.  I will find one of my books on dueling and get you the info from it.  The Samurai were not able to deal with the point (as you are no doubt aware using the point is kinda looked down upon in Kenjutsu) so the Samurai were very much at a disadvantage when going up against a rapier.

Frequently the result was ai-uchi but that was due entirely to the Samurai's indomitable will, where they quite simply marched up the sword that was impaling them, and killed the weilder before they in turn died.

When I was in Japan I would attend classes in the various dojo's in my area and I can attest to the fact that they _still_ don't know how to deal with point attacks and disengages.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Peach said:


> A SPORT cannot have a sexual orientation!



That's about as dumb as referring to skirts as wide trousers.


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







Why yes we are baby, when you going to come over and show us how to do it properly?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Neither my good sense nor my wife would allow me to participate in activities of such epic homo dimensions.


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...







Parents love our club.  We let kids as young as 6 begin training and by the time they are 12 or so they can beat the crap out of a pedophile like you.  You have no idea how much that relieves parents, to know their little ones can take care of themselves in a world full of creepy douchbags like you......no idea at all.


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...






You?  married?    Sure buddy, sure.  I hope he treats you well.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Goddamn that is weird.  Starting em young, eh rosie?


So let's get back on track.


Greatest fencer ever.   Agador Spartacus.  Super, super gay.   Even made a gay movie.

Greatest diver.  Greg "loose anus" Louganis.   Obvious.

Greatest swimmer.   Mark spitz.  Only because he does not like his face glazed.

Greatest tennis player.  Martina Navratilova.   Blurred the lines between male and female. Other notables:  Billie jean "coulda been a queen but for this pair of balls" king and Arthur Ass.

All gay sports, all gay legends.  Real sports, like boxing, football, basketball, fishing, channel surfing, and BBQ, have never even had a homo participate.


----------



## del (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



is he the jealous type?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

del said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Leave family out of it, my hirsute princess.....


----------



## syrenn (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?




No gayer then you.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?
> ...



Every homo that has responded to this thread so far has said the same thing.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...




That should tell you something.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 2, 2012)

I always thought Shot Putting was the gayest sport.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 2, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I always thought Shot Putting was the gayest sport.



Wait till you see greco roman wrestling.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



You're a very confused little coward. Very confused.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




A link would be welcome.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

westwall said:


> When I was in Japan I would attend classes in the various dojo's in my area and I can attest to the fact that they _still_ don't know how to deal with point attacks and disengages.





You should have gone to a few more dojo.


----------



## del (Aug 2, 2012)

^

never in doubt, seldom right


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

syrenn said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought Shot Putting was the gayest sport.
> ...




A great sport. The joke would have worked better with Freestyle (but would still be bullshit!).


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2012)

del said:


> ^
> 
> never in doubt, seldom right





Thanks for jumping in and having no fucking clue about the topic, shitforbrains.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 3, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?



Synchronized swimming is the worst. Utter torture to watch.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



See post 23 my little gay OWS parasite princess.   Wrestling was included.  Any sport where two or more men engage in angry, homoerotic convulsions on top of one another while wearing a one piece short-short/camisole combo is very very very homo.    Let me guess, you at least tried out for the team in high school?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 3, 2012)

You're already out of the closet, so why are you still making such a spectacle of yourself? I guess you people are naturally demonstrative. Oh well, as long as you keep it to yourself no one cares.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You're already out of the closet, so why are you still making such a spectacle of yourself? I guess you people are naturally demonstrative. Oh well, as long as you keep it to yourself no one cares.



I'll bet you looked funny in your singlet.   Anyways, princess, which of the homo Olympic sports is your favorite?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 3, 2012)

Nobody is judging you. Just accept yourself. It's too late for you to pretend now anyway.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2012)

Cowman said:


> I'm sure them vs you, they'd fuck your ass up for sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 3, 2012)

Fencing is one of the sports I like.  I get bored with a lot of Summer events but that one is good.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...








I don't think there is much on the web yet but if you can find a copy of Giles Milton's _Nathaniel's Nutmeg_,_ or, The True and Incredible Adventures of the Spice Trader Who Changed the Course of History_ He covers  the fighting the British did in the very early 1600's against samurai involved in the spice trade. 

Also there was a major fight between samurai under the command of the governor of 
Nagasaki and a Portuguese Captain whose name escapes me but it started with a v or a p, in the year 1610.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in Japan I would attend classes in the various dojo's in my area and I can attest to the fact that they _still_ don't know how to deal with point attacks and disengages.
> ...







I went to enough to determine that they still didn't understand the use of the kissacki.

It's dishonorable to use it, so they ignore it to their detriment.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 3, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




You'll have to forgive me if I don't find this response to be compelling support for your claim.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 3, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





Too much "they."


What do you consider tsuki?


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







I told you I would have to find my book on duelling.  I only have around 5,000 volumes to look through though the book I mentioned is obtainable on Bookfinder.com from time to time.


----------



## westwall (Aug 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






Tsuki is a kendo thrust attack to the throat if my memory serves.  In kenjutsu they give thrust attacks short shrift.  They never developed the concept of the lunge, nor do they use diengages or coupee's.

Furthermore the Japanese never developed a hand attack, they concentrated on the wrists as their target area, rapiersmen on the other hand developed many different attacks that targeted the hand and more to the point they emphasized point control and the ability to hit a very small target, that was moving very quickly, with the tip of their swords.

In our club we practice this by dangling a ball bearing about 2/3 the size of a golf ball from a stand and set it swinging, your job is to hit the ball.  After the second hit, it is swinging so wildly that it is a hell of a target.  And yet we hit it fairly regularly.

The best fencers can hit a target about the size of a nickel while the opponent is attacking.  And this target area is covered by the guard of the sword.  However as the opponent makes the attack the guard will drop just a tad, around 1/4 of an inch, and that is all the opening they need to hit.


----------



## samjones (Aug 4, 2012)

Men's pole vaulting is the gayest sounding sport.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 4, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





..............................


----------



## Cowman (Aug 4, 2012)

westwall said:


> Also there was a major fight between samurai under the command of the governor of
> Nagasaki and a Portuguese Captain whose name escapes me but it started with a v or a p, in the year 1610.



Andre Pessoa.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> I think EVERYONE knows why you are obsessed with all things gay.



He isn't...but it's hard for him to come up with polygamy/incest themes at the Olympics.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...


Ah, so we know where your focus was.


----------



## rdean (Aug 4, 2012)

Fencing?  Are you sure?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 5, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The gay in your posts is overwhelming.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 5, 2012)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Thrust attacks to the throat.  Hand attacks.  Rapistsmen. And you belong to a dangling balls club.   I would bet you are in tight with Chaz bono.


----------



## OnTheRight (Aug 5, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?



Apparently you've never seen curling........


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2012)

OnTheRight said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.  There are other homo sports like synchronized diving, rhythmic gymnastics, figure skating (in winter) and swimming, but fencing is the most homo.  What do you think?
> ...




He doesn't see much of anything. He spends most of his life with his face pressed into a pillow.


----------

